# Apple tv3 partage à domicile complètement saccadé



## davidoffski (7 Mai 2012)

Je viens de recevoir une Apple Tv 3, j'ai activé le partage à domicile, il voit bien la librairie de mon MacBook pro, par contre la Connection est super lente, genre il lui faut trois minutes pour la trouver et une fois trouvée la lecture des morceaux que ce soit de la musique ou des films et complètement saccadée !

Des solutions ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Mai 2012)

Il faudrait un peu plus de détails...Connecté en wifi ? En ethernet ? Sur quel type de box ?


----------



## davidoffski (8 Mai 2012)

oui en wifi ! depuis mon iphone ou ipad je lance de la musique ou des films ça marche très bien, c'est seulement depuis mon MacBook Pro que ça saccade.


----------



## davidcaro2 (9 Mai 2012)

Le même film lu sur ton mbp marche bien ?
Peut-être peux tu essayer de consolider ta bibliothèque itunes (fichier/bibliothèque/organiser la bibliothèque)


Sinon vérifier que tes films soient bien au format "officiel" Apple en cliquant dans avancé/créer une version ATV 


Ou alors peut être ton disque dur est plein à craquer et hyperfrangmenté, peut être un peu de ménage.


Je pencherai sur des idées comme ça !


----------



## davidoffski (10 Mai 2012)

ok merci je vais essayer


----------



## enlex (30 Mai 2012)

Lache le wifi car tu ne dois avoir beaucoup de débit


----------

